# 6/12 report



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Fished a nice line below the Spur about half day yesterday. Jumped off a nice white and a couple of meatfish. Did manage a few grease stinkers though....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Very nice.:thumbup:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Sweet Wade , sounds like the same line i was working a day earlier.......................except it looks like the bigger fish were biting what you were offering :thumbup:


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good job wade and bodacious crew...that'll work!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

What Wade has failed to tell you is that he refused to cut himself and bleed profusely thereby significantly reducing our odds for good fish.


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Bodacious At it again, Good job Boys.


----------

